# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > سوال: چگونه یک قرارداد پروژه نرم افزار بنویسیم ؟

## rooozaneh

سلام

خواهش می کنم اگر کسی *نمونه قرار داد نرم افزار* داره ارسال کنه یا افرادی که تجربه بستن *قرارداد برای فروش نرم افزار* دارن راهنمایی کنند.

تشکر

----------


## whitehat

در بخش تجریه و تحلیل سیستم ها در بخش فهرست "قرارداد" را جستجو کنید. قبلا چند مورد را دوستان در انجمن قرار داده اند

----------


## mafazel

سلام دوست عزیز
ضمن پوزش از تاخیر و علاوه بر متنهای قرارداد موجود، منهم یک مورد قرارداد که تقریبا تیپ قرارداد تولید یک نرم افزار برای یک اداره دولتی است را می گذارم.
قاعدتا بندهای مربوط به موضوع قرارداد، شرح خدمات،مبلغ قرارداد، نحوه پرداخت و مالکیت نرم افزار در هر مورد متفاوت است و اگر کمی عدم همخوانی بندها در این متن وجود دارد بخاطر حذف بعضی از قسمتها است.
موفق باشید.

----------

